# New V E



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Arived today. Do not like the strap much


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:fear: :blind: :yes:

(it's, well, a bit - *ORANGE* )


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

mel said:


> :fear: :blind: :yes:
> 
> (it's, well, a bit - *ORANGE* )


Just a bit :hypocrite: :thumbup:


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Like it a lot


----------



## riknoneil (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't think they have invented the camera lens that fully captures the *orangeness* of this watch. When I got mine, I found it was actually much "oranger" than it looked in the photo. Still....you won't get lost in a snowstorm wearing it.

I've got mine on a VE silicon rubber deployment strap. Very comfortable.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

The futures bright... :blind: :grin:


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow! I think I could charge my eco-drive off that.


----------



## Vieira (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool! Looks like Vostok is manufacturing it's displays in Chernobyl..... unk:


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

Good looking watch!! congrats!


----------

